# Muay Thai vs BJJ match



## TMA17 (Jan 10, 2019)

I realize this could go either way on numerous occassions but I saw this which favored the MT guy.

Muay Thai vs. BJJ (awesome match, must see!!!)


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 10, 2019)

Some old school vale tudo there.

For the record, Jose “Pele” Landi-Jons also holds a black belt in BJJ, so it’s not as simple as Muay Thai vs BJJ. Pele is like his former teammate Anderson Silva - a well rounded fighter who just happens to prefer standup striking. He has a fairly impressive record, including knockout victories over Matt Hughes and Pat Miletich.


----------



## TMA17 (Jan 10, 2019)

This was a good one


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 10, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Some old school vale tudo there.
> 
> For the record, Jose “Pele” Landi-Jons also holds a black belt in BJJ, so it’s not as simple as Muay Thai vs BJJ. Pele is like his former teammate Anderson Silva - a well rounded fighter who just happens to prefer standup striking. He has a fairly impressive record, including knockout victories over Matt Hughes and Pat Miletich.


He also lost a decision to chuck Liddell In a vale tubo match in chucks second fight


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 10, 2019)

TMA17 said:


> This was a good one


That's not a bjj guy that's yoshiro akiyama he's a judo fighter


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 10, 2019)

TMA17 said:


> I realize this could go either way on numerous occassions but I saw this which favored the MT guy.
> 
> Muay Thai vs. BJJ (awesome match, must see!!!)



No it's not Muay Thai vs Bjj. It's mma vs mma


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 10, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> No it's not Muay Thai vs Bjj. It's mma vs mma


To be fair, that match took place back in the time period where such contests were commonly seen as style vs style.


----------

